# Mon lecteur DVD serait-il fou?



## bigsplash (8 Février 2010)

Bonjour à tous

Et oui encore un pauvre débutant en informatique qui se bat avec son mac, ou devrais je plutôt dire avec son lecteur dvd. Le saligaud s'ouvre tout seul au démarrage et le souci c'est que du coup je ne peux plus accéder aux menus du CD d'installation de l'OS. Lorsque je l'allume, je reste appuyé sur C, mais le lecteur s'ouvre tout seul, le CD n'est pas prit en compte et le mac lance l'ouverture de l'OS comme si de rien n'était.

bug technique?
bug de logiciel?

Merci de bien vouloir m'aider


----------



## Pamoi (8 Février 2010)

De quelle machine s'agit il ?


----------



## bigsplash (8 Février 2010)

Si tu parles du mac c'est un PPC g5 dual core 2x2 GHz avec 1 Go de RAM qui tourne sur OS X version 10.4.11.
J'ai acheté ça il y a une semaine à un type qui s'en servait pour surfer sur le net. Moi j'ai juste installé logic pro studio 8 dessus.


----------



## Pamoi (8 Février 2010)

G5, je suis totalement incompétent, désolé... :love:


----------



## didgar (8 Février 2010)

Salut !



bigsplash a dit:


> Si tu parles du mac c'est un PPC g5 dual core 2x2 GHz avec 1 Go de RAM qui tourne sur OS X version 10.4.11.
> J'ai acheté ça il y a une semaine à un type qui s'en servait pour surfer sur le net. *Moi j'ai juste installé logic pro studio 8 dessus*.



Tu l'as installé à partir de quoi Logic ? CD/DVD ?? Si c'est le cas, c'est que le lecteur est fonctionnel et que si ton G5 recrache ton DVD d'install c'est que celui-ci ne lui convient pas ! Peut-être une version pour intel et pas pour ppc ou une version trop ancienne pour G5 !?

Je n'ai pas plus d'idée car, comme *Pamoi*, je suis incompétent en matière de G5 ... je n'en ai pas 

A+

Didier


----------



## bigsplash (8 Février 2010)

Non ce n'est pas le CD parce qu'à chaque démarrage le lecteur s'ouvre tout seul. En général c'est pas dérangeant mais quand tu veux avoir les options du CD d'instal ou quand tu veux réinstaller l'OS c'est très embarrassant puisqu'il demande toujours de redémarrer avec le CD d'instal.


----------



## didgar (8 Février 2010)

Re !



bigsplash a dit:


> Non ce n'est pas le CD parce qu'à chaque démarrage le lecteur s'ouvre tout seul. En général c'est pas dérangeant mais quand tu veux avoir les options du CD d'instal ou quand tu veux réinstaller l'OS c'est très embarrassant puisqu'il demande toujours de redémarrer avec le CD d'instal.



Ca ne répond pas vraiment à ma question  Logic tu l'as installé à partir d'un CD/DVD ou pas ?

Pour que je comprenne bien : à chaque fois que tu démarres la machine, qu'il y ait un cd ou non dedans, le lecteur s'ouvre ! C'est bien ça ?

Une fois la machine démarrée, si tu mets ton dvd d'install dans le lecteur, est-ce qu'il monte sur le bureau ?

J'allais te proposer de faire un AHT mais ça risque de ne pas être facile 

Ton système est à jour ? Tu as tenté les différents reset indiqués pour ta machine ?

A+

Didier


----------



## bigsplash (8 Février 2010)

Oui, oui j'ai installé logic à partir d'un CD d'instal (ou plutôt des 6 dvd qu'il faut pour l'installer).

Pour le lecteur, il s'ouvre à chaque fois au démarage.

Par contre si je met mon CD après le démarage, il monte bien sur le bureau.

J'ai fait toutes les mises à jour qu'il y avait à faire.

Par contre pour les "resets" excuses moi mais je ne vois pas bien. Je suis nouveau dans le monde mac. Quant il s'agit de PC  je m'en sort mais là je suis dérouté par la pomme


----------



## didgar (9 Février 2010)

Salut !



bigsplash a dit:


> Oui, oui j'ai installé logic à partir d'un CD d'instal (ou plutôt des 6 dvd qu'il faut pour l'installer).



OK ! Donc le lecteur optique fonctionne correctement.



bigsplash a dit:


> Pour le lecteur, il s'ouvre à chaque fois au démarage.



Ca c'est étonnant !



bigsplash a dit:


> Par contre si je met mon CD après le démarage, il monte bien sur le bureau.
> 
> J'ai fait toutes les mises à jour qu'il y avait à faire.



Donc ce dvd d'install est lu correctement et les maj sont ok.



bigsplash a dit:


> Par contre pour les "resets" excuses moi mais je ne vois pas bien. Je suis nouveau dans le monde mac. Quant il s'agit de PC  je m'en sort mais là je suis dérouté par la pomme



Certains "resets" sont accessibles au démarrage de la machine via des combinaisons de touches du clavier. Par exemple zapper la PRAM ne peut pas faire de mal -> http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1379?viewlocale=fr_FR&locale=fr_CH

Je ne sais pas si dans ton cas ce sera utile mais ça ne peut pas être néfaste ... ça purge certains paramètres qui peuvent être corrompus ... au pire il faudra que tu remettes ta machine à l'heure  donc tu peux y aller sans crainte.

Je suppose que ta souris est branchée sur ton clavier qui lui-même est branché sur l'UC ?! Débranche le clavier ( et donc la souris forcément ) et démarre la machine. Est-ce que le tiroir du lecteur s'ouvre ?

A tout hasard, une chose à voir éventuellement -> puisque le tiroir du lecteur s'ouvre à chaque démarrage, va voir dans les prefs systèmes -> ton compte -> ouverture et dis moi ce qu'il y a. Il y a fatalement des choses mais dans ton cas ça pourrait être un lancement automatique d'une application au démarrage ... j'y crois à moitié ...

Un autre test que tu peux faire, c'est créer un deuxième utilisateur, désactiver l'ouverture automatique de session -> à chaque démarrage ça va t'afficher une fenêtre dans laquelle il faudra entrer ton nom d'utilisateur ainsi que ton mot de passe et voir si le pb persiste en démarrant de la sorte.

Fais les tests dans l'ordre :

- débrancher clavier/souris
- zapper la pram
- regarder quels softs se lancent à l'ouverture
- ajouter un utilisateur et voir si le pb persiste

Puisque tu t'y connais en PC, peux-tu me dire comment on peut connaître le type de socket d'une machine ? Une copine voudrait que je lui change le ventilo de son proc qui est très bruyant ! Et d'après ce que j'ai vu, tel ventilo correspond à tel socket ... et comme je n'y connais rien 

A+

Didier


----------



## alaincha (9 Février 2010)

bigsplash a dit:


> Le saligaud s'ouvre tout seul au démarrage et le souci c'est que du coup je ne peux plus accéder aux menus du CD d'installation de l'OS.



Il semble que tu souhaites installer une nouvelle version d'OS X ?

Avec quel disque ?

De quelle provenance ?

Ce n'est pas par hasard que le lecteur s'ouvre tout seul. Le disque que tu as inséré dans le lecteur DVD n'est probablement pas compatible avec l'installation d'un système sur ton G5, ce qui expliquerait qu'il le rejette lorsqu'il s'agit de démarrer sur ce disque.

Il provient probablement d'un autre Mac.

Après démarrage ce disque pourra éventuellement monter sur le bureau comme tu l'as constaté, mais c'est anecdotique.

Ce ne sera jamais un disque de démarrage pour ton G5.

Il y a plein de sujets qui traitent des problème de disques d'installation (gris) qui ne sont utilisables que sur les Macs avec lesquels ils sont livrés.

Tu devrais les lire.


----------



## bigsplash (9 Février 2010)

J'ai trouvé la solution!

En fait j'avais branché une souris PC dessus parce j'avais besoin des deux cliques pour logic. Sauf que cette petite coquine (amarina à 20 euros), devait balancer une info au moment de la reconnaissance au démarage, et du coup ça ouvrait mon lecteur. Je l'ai donc débranché et le problème a disparut.

Merci à ceux qui ont donné de leur temps pour résoudre mon problème.


----------



## didgar (9 Février 2010)

Salut !



bigsplash a dit:


> J'ai trouvé la solution!)



Non ... c'est moi  Si tu relis bien trois messages au dessus, je te demande de débrancher clavier et souris ... Le maintien du clic gauche sur la souris force l'éjection de cd/dvd au démarrage de la machine donc l'ouverture du tiroir 

T'es bon pour acheter un souris "compatible" 

A+

Didier


----------



## bigsplash (10 Février 2010)

autant pour moi. Le "j'ai trouvé la solution" était plus un crie  de victoire qu'autre chose. merci à toi


----------



## didgar (10 Février 2010)

Salut !



bigsplash a dit:


> autant pour moi. Le "j'ai trouvé la solution" était plus un crie  de victoire qu'autre chose. merci à toi



Y'a pas de souci 

Par contre si tu peux me filer un tuyau pour la question que je t'ai posée un peu plus haut pour l'histoire du socket/ventilo de proc du PC d'une copine ... en MP pour ne pas polluer le forum 

A+

Didier


----------

